# Directed Electronics Srh1000 Polk Audio Designs Home Tuner



## NetRaider (Aug 31, 2007)

If you have been looking for the new Polk SRH1000 Sirius Home tuner, I may have an answer for you. I talked with the Polk folks at the CES and they said that eventhough the product was announced a couple of months back that it would not be shipping until March 2008.

I'd love to here if and when anyone spots available units.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm sure it's worth the wait.

I've used Polk's XM tuner for years and it sounds amazingly good.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Perhaps a better question would be why? I've never considered the SARS signals to be worth spending hundreds on a tuner. It isn't like they can magically reconstruct the signal into a flawless acoustic experience.

I'd be interested in seeing a comparative performance curve of the output of a $400+ tuner versus that of a $40 Sportster. Both can be connected to your audio receiver digitally, but the Sportster is portable.


----------



## NetRaider (Aug 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> Perhaps a better question would be why? I've never considered the SARS signals to be worth spending hundreds on a tuner. It isn't like they can magically reconstruct the signal into a flawless acoustic experience.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing a comparative performance curve of the output of a $400+ tuner versus that of a $40 Sportster. Both can be connected to your audio receiver digitally, but the Sportster is portable.


Convenience! The SRH1000 is black and rack mount with video output for easy use. It is also multi-zone. Looks like street price will be about $250. Will sound at least as good as a docked ipod.

Of course my preference would be to go with the Logitech/Slimdevices Transporter which now has built in Sirius (internet) and provides superior sound quality. But for $2500 (and no video output - but a nice small screen controller is now available with the launch of the Duet) I was looking for a convenient interim solution for my home theater. I also thought I'd move my lifetime subscription to the SRH1000 which is much less likely to be lost, stolen or damaged.

Anyone with Transporter experience?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

harsh, I'm an audiophile, an old analog guy with an active and growing record collection. While I jumped off the merry-go-round years ago, going now for convenience and multi-room sound, I'm one of those idiots who owned a $5K pre-amp and $1K phono cartridges in the '80s. I've also been a taper, recording bands and solo artist for years, and have had many of my projects released by the performers.

I only say this so you'll understand when I say the Polk XM tuner sounds terrific. Is it as good as a $4K turntable? Of course not. But it is musical. It doesn't sound compressed on the music stations (the less said about talk stations, the better). It is warm and dynamic, with an excellent stereo image. I can, and often do, listen to it for hours on end with enjoyment and without fatigue. We both know that it is getting a poor quality signal in, but still it manages to reproduce music a couple of orders of magnitude better than any other XM tuner I have heard.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Personally I'd rather have a home theater receiver with a built in tuner rather then a component tuner with toslink out. My Sony receiver is XM Ready and the sound quality beats that of a plug and play and Polk tuner from a few years ago. I wish I would have waited a few months longer on my HT receiver. The new Sony DG1100 is both XM and Sirius ready.


----------

